# Sticky  FAQ Material - 20v ... Best Build Threads



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I wanted to put together a list of the best build threads on the 20v platform. We already have the engine bay thread and whatnot but I'm going to do this more as a directory. As they start coming in I will organize them in some fashion.

...so...start posting up all your favorite build threads. Once we have a bunch I'll go through and organize them.

This thread will be linked to from within the FAQ

Official Big Turbo Engine Bay Thread

FMIC Show-off thread

The 500 (HP) Club

...Link to Build Thread...
* Chassis: 
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

*Big than stock Turbo*

*Mk1 Cupra FWD*

Gulfstream's Build








* Chassis: Cupra R
* Turbo: Billet 3071r, 72AR Turbine Housing
* Displacement: 2L
* Software: Maestro
* Injectors: 1680cc
* Exhaust Manifold: PPT V-Band
* Intake Manifold: SEM
* Cams: Intake (CatCam 3651), Stock Exhaust
* Purpose: Daily Driver + Occasional track day

*Mk1 Cupra AWD*

Grahams81's Build








* Chassis: 2wd Cupra converted to AWD
* Turbo: BW 8374 Twin Scroll
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Daily Driver / Race

*Mk1 NB FWD*

*Mk1 TT FWD*

*Mk1 TT AWD*

[email protected]'s Build
* Chassis: TT225
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

*B5 FWD*

*B5 AWD*

PITGUY's Build








* Chassis: A4 Quattro
* Turbo: GT35r
* Displacement: 2L
* Software: Eurodyne
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

*B6 FWD*

Stkshftgti's Build








* Chassis: A4 
* Turbo: GT3076R
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold: Spa Top Mount
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Daily Driver

*B6 AWD*

*Mk4 FWD*

04VDubGLI's Build
* Jetta GLI
* K04-02x
* Daily

[email protected]'s Build
* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: Garrett 35r
* Displacement: 2008cc
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

Beat the Heat's Build
* Chassis: MKIV Jetta GLI Blue Lagoon (for now)
* Turbo: Frankenturbo F23
* Displacement: 2L
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro
* Injectors: Injector Dynamics 725cc
* Exhaust Manifold: Relentless V3 tubular exhaust manifold
* Intake Manifold: SEM Large Port w/ 70mm Throttle Body
* Cams: Martindale Cams from Frankenturbo
* Purpose: Law Enforcement / Fire Fighter Educational Drag Racing Program: Beat the Heat

Big Tom's Build
* Jetta
* CTS Top Mount 50 Trim
* Daily Driver

Boosted Wolf's Build








* Chassis: 
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

BoostinBejan's Build








* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: Garrett GT3076R 4" anti-surge inlet, GT V-band turbine housing
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

CD155MX's Build
* Chassis: Mk3.5 GTI
* Turbo: GT3071r
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

Codergfx / Carrot Top Tuning Build
* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: GT3076r
* Displacement: stock
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro 7 
* Injectors: 1600cc Injector Dynamics @ running e85
* Exhaust Manifold: Old style ATP
* Intake Manifold: OEM port matched
* Cams: OEM
* Purpose: Daily Driver (4 years counting.)

Dirty_Rob's Build
* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: Precision 5454 .48AR
* Displacement: stock
* Software: Eurodyne 630cc
* Injectors: 630cc
* Exhaust Manifold: JDL Top Mount
* Intake Manifold: Stock PS
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: Daily Driver

DMVDUB's Build
* Chassis: Jetta
* Turbo: Gonzo GTT Hybrid turbo
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

GLIIII's Build








* Chassis: Jetta GLI
* Turbo: GT3076r
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold: PagParts V-Band Kit
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Daily

Groggory's Build
* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: GT2871r .64AR
* Displacement: stock
* Software: Uni 830
* Injectors: Delphi 830
* Exhaust Manifold: APR stg3
* Intake Manifold: RMR small port
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: Daily Driver / Occasional Track

Hootyburra's Build
* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: 3076r .63 A/R
* Displacement: 2008CC 9.0:1
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro 
* Injectors: 870's 
* Exhaust Manifold: Kinetic/CTS
* Intake Manifold: Ross Machine Racing
* Cams: Schrick 252/260
* Purpose: Daily Driven / Occasional Track

jettaman18t's Build
2nd Build
* Chassis: Jetta GLI
* Turbo: GT3071r
* Displacement: stock
* Software: Maestro
* Injectors: 630cc
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

jstnGTI's Build








* Chassis: mk4 gti
* Turbo: gt3071r
* Displacement: 1.8L
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro
* Injectors: Siemens 630cc
* Exhaust Manifold: PPT cast v-band
* Intake Manifold: Audi TT
* Cams: n/a
* Purpose: Daily

[email protected]'s Build
* Jetta GLI
* A&L GT3076R
* Daily

Mike Pauciullo's Build
* GTI
* FFE Top Mount Precision 6765
* Drag Racing

Mindfault's Build








* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: Precision 6262
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Daily Driver

One-Eight GTI's Build
* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: GT3076R
* Displacement: 2008
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro
* Injectors: 910cc
* Exhaust Manifold PPT Bottom Mount V-band
* Intake Manifold: SEM
* Cams: CATCAMS 3658
* Purpose: Daily Driver in Summer

one.fast.gti's Build
* GTI 337
* ATP PTE 5857
* Daily Driver

Philip J. Fry's Build








* Chassis: Jetta GLI
* Turbo: GT3071r .63AR
* Displacement: stock
* Software: Unitronic 630cc, MAFless option, full emissions delete option
* Injectors: Siemens 630cc
* Exhaust Manifold: Kinetic Motorsport/CTS (T3-flanged top mount)
* Intake Manifold: stock
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: Garage queen, weekend driver in spring, summer, and fall

Rac_337's Build
* Chassis: GTI 337
* Turbo: 5857 DBB, V-Band
* Displacement: stock
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro 7
* Injectors: Siemens 870cc injectors
* Exhaust Manifold: Pag Parts bottom mount v-band kit
* Intake Manifold: SEM 
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: 

RickRoss667's Build Thread
* Jetta
* PPT T3 GT3582r
* Daily Driver

Rokka's Build








* Chassis: GTI
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

StaceyS3's Build
* Chassis: Audi S3
* Turbo: GTX3071r 0.82 Tial Hotside, compact comp cover with 3' inlet
* Displacement: 2L
* Software: Badger5
* Injectors: 870cc
* Exhaust Manifold: TSR
* Intake Manifold: Integrated Engineering
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Daily

Three3Se7en's Build








* Chassis: 02 VW 337
* Turbo: Compturbo 5558
* Displacement: 2.1
* Software: Maestro
* Injectors: Genesis II 1000cc
* Exhaust Manifold: Kinetic (CTS)
* Intake Manifold: Integrated Engineering
* Cams: TBD
* Purpose: Daily

*Mk4 AWD*

[email protected]'s Build
* R32 with 1.8t swapped in
* Apr Stg3+ GT2871
* Daily Driver

O2VW1.8T's Build








* Chassis: GTI w/ TT225's Haldex System
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 


*Swaps / Conversions*

1.8t_356's Build








* Chassis: Porsche 356 replica
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

David Ginsberg's Build








* Chassis: Porsche 914
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

kg6dxn's Build
Link2








* Chassis: Porsche 914
* Turbo: GT28R
* Displacement: stock
* Software: 034Motorsport custom big turbo flash
* Injectors: 413cc
* Exhaust manifold: unknown T3 cast iron
* Intake manifold: stock tapped for meth injector
* Cams: stock ATW
* Purpose: to be outrageous 

Issam Abed's 20/20 Build
* Chassis: TBD
* Turbo: TBD
* Displacement: 2.15 L
* Software: TBD
* Injectors: TBD
* Exhaust Manifold: TBD
* Intake Manifold: Custom
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Track Racer

[email protected]'s Build
* Chassis: Mk5 GTI
* Turborecision 1.28 T4 diveded 7285
* Displacement: 2008cc
* Software: Motec M400 , Racepak IQ3
* Injectors: 220lb injectors
* Exhaust Manifold: FFE Racing "outlaw" sidewinder
* Intake Manifold: Custom by FFE
* Cams: IE solid lifter 310/288
* Purpose: Track Racing

Aaron's Drag CQ Build
The Engine Build








* Chassis: 1990 Audi Coupe Quattro
* Turbo: Borg Warner S400sx 67mm Billet FMW 
* Displacement: 2008cc IE basic 2.0L stroker
* Software: Autronic SM4 provided and tuned by Lugnuts
* Injectors: Injector Dynamics ID2k's from Lugnuts
* Exhaust Manifold: one-off custom built twin scroll T4 by Horsepower Connection
* Intake Manifold: SEM longitudinal custom machined for 75mm DBC TB
* Cams: CAT 1003756 solid lifter billet in hand ported small port head
* Purpose: DRAG ONLY - 8 seconds... coming this year. 9.3x last season


Aaron's Drag Rabbit
The Motor Build Thread








* Chassis: Mk1 Rabbit
* Turbo: GT3582R
* Displacement: 1.8L 82mm bore AEB
* Software: Autronic SM4 provided and tuned by Lugnuts
* Injectors: 1000cc Delphi
* Exhaust Manifold: BoostFactory Snake tubular
* Intake Manifold: Monster 007 largeport 
* Cams: Cat 3652's in hand ported small port head
* Purpose: Drag Racing

VW Factory Formula 2 Build








* Chassis: Formula 2 Racecar
* Turbo: Garrett ____
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom Equal Length Tubular
* Intake Manifold: Formula 2 Restricted
* Cams: 
* Purpose: Formula 2 Racecar

Narbie @ CTS Turbo / Halchka99's Build








* Chassis: 
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose: 

Zerb's Build
Link2








* Chassis: 1990 Audi B3 90 Quattro
* Turbo: Precision 6766
* Displacement: 2.0L stroker
* Software: Lugtronics by Lugnuts
* Injectors: Injector Dynamics ID 2k by Lugnuts
* Exhaust Manifold: self made custom tubular
* Intake Manifold: self made custom
* Cams: CAT 3652's
* Purpose: street terror and occasional drag use. already runs in the tens on a full street tire!

Vegeta Gti's Build








* Chassis: 1984 Jetta GLi
* Turbo: PPT Billet 3071
* Displacement: 1784cc
* Software: Gonzo Custom 1000cc
* Injectors: 1000cc
* Exhaust Manifold:Treadstone
* Intake Manifold: SEM/80mm
* Cams: billet 3651
* Purpose: Was built to be a street/time attack/track day car, but has been my daily for 5 years lol


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 2


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 3


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 4


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Post 5


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

aaaa


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

All added...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Keep on posting links for me. 

If you guys could also post this info for the builds I'd really appreciate it: 

...Link to Build Thread... 
* Chassis: 
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold: 
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

bump^^


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Do you have a link to Boostedwolf's build thread?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5953256-My-build-thread


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5810892-Racekor-build.


* Chassis: 2001 1.8t wolfsburg jetta 
* Turbo: GT3076r
* Displacement: 1.8 bored to 83mm
* Software: Eurodyne
* Injectors: Bosch 1000cc
* Exhaust Manifold: IE tubular mani
* Intake Manifold: IE intake W/ 80mm TB
* Cams: IE street/strip 270/274
* Purpose: Somewhat daily driven, basically just a hobby that i love doing and showing off


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=47197


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://blog.1aauto.com/2011/11/02/ever-say-to-yourself-my-engine-is-definitely-in-the-wrong-spot/

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/16/ebay-find-of-the-day-mid-engined-325hp-vw-polo-w-1-8t/


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4857104-iloveturbo-A-2067cc-Motor-Build


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5975132-Borg-Warner-twin-scroll-content


----------



## 1.8t_356 (Sep 10, 2008)

*1.8t_356 details*

Cool thread, here are my details:

* Chassis: Porsche 356 replica, full custom chassis and body by Intermeccanica of Vancouver BC
* Turbo: Turbonetics T3 super 60 w/ ceramic coated (glossy gray), Turbonetics wastegate
* Displacement: 1.8l
* Software: Megasquirt II extra
* Injectors: 550cc Genesis
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom tubular stainless steel
* Intake Manifold: VR6 DBC TB feeding a custom mani w/ integrated Laminova AWIC cores (3), BMW velocity stacks mated to large port AGU runners
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: More TQ & HP than current K03 stock turbo setup:laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5867152-BT-winter-build...-gettin-ready


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5943156-2013-MK4-GLI-Full-Build-2


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...914-1.8t-build-thread&p=80527500#post80527500


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Thread-1.8-PAG-VBAND-KIT-5857-DBB&p=78398814


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5935048-MK5-1.8T-SFWD-build


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5867152-BT-winter-build...-gettin-ready


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5980367-Build-thread-E3-YOB-Project


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope so mine build is interesting enough to be here  










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5631859-My-Build-2.0T-Stroker-EFR-7670-Audi-TTquattro 

* Chassis: Audi TT quattro 
* Turbo: Borg Warner 7670 TS 1.05AR 
* Displacement: 2.0 
* Software: To be decided 
* Injectors: To be decided 
* Exhaust Manifold: Tubular 
* Intake Manifold: APR 
* Cams: IE Street Cams IECVA2 
* Purpose: Daily Driver + Occasional track day and 1/4


----------



## porno_ster (Oct 27, 2004)

*Smooooth*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4164566 











* Chassis: Mk1 Caddy 
* Turbo: Turbonetics T3/T4 
* Displacement: 2L 
* Software: Dicktator SEM 
* Injectors: 440cc 
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom 
* Intake Manifold: AGU 
* Cams: AGU 
* Purpose: Daily fun


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6017311-Audi-S4-with-a-2.0T-heart-Build


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ld-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/page5


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

don't know why u won't put my build here but there you go 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ld-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/page6


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Not to toot my own horn, but I think you should throw mine under the MK4 AWD section... Check sig, just sayin...


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it be much appreciated if dyno figures were listed as well if the information was available, it would be a great bit of education for any up and coming builds out there


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I think a line with max HP @ RPM + Torque would be a nice figure to add to this thread. 

Also, as you may have seen, I have a lot of catching up to do. When I see a thread I want to add to this but don't have the time to do all the research, I just dump a post in here with a link so I can get back to it later, lol.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Link to build thread 

* Chassis: B5 A4 
* Turbo: S259 
* Displacement: 2008cc 
* Software: Maestro 
* Injectors: ID1000s 
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom Tubular 
* Intake Manifold: Custom by NubWorks 
* Cams: IECVA1 Race Cams 
* Numbers: unknown, est 470hp/430tq 
* Purpose: Street Car


----------



## 1.8t_356 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Finally, an update on the 1.8t powered Porsche 356 replica!*

All integrated and MSQ tuned thanks to Jake at JRMFabrication here in Covington, WA.

* Chassis: Porsche 356 replica, full custom chassis and body by Intermeccanica of Vancouver BC
* Turbo: Turbonetics T3 super 60 w/ ceramic coated (glossy gray), Turbonetics wastegate
* Displacement: 1.8l
* Software: Megasquirt II extra
* Injectors: 550cc Genesis
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom tubular stainless steel
* Intake Manifold: VR6 DBC TB feeding a custom mani w/ integrated Laminova AWIC cores (3), BMW velocity stacks mated to large port AGU runners
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: More TQ & HP than current K03 stock turbo setup:laugh:

Results:
Weight: 2320lbs
294hp @6750RPM
236ftlb @ 6000RPM
20PSI boost from 5500 to 6750RPM












Started with a system that would not hold 15PSI boost and topped out at 168HP.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...4-etc-to-my-1-8t-powered-Porsche-356-replica!


----------



## S3AUDI (Sep 5, 2013)

*Can some 1 help me*

Can some 1 help me


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

* Chassis: MK1 Audi TT
* Turbo: HTA 3076r .82 A/R
* Displacement: 2008cc
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro 7
* Injectors: Injector Dynamics 1000cc
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom Tubular Manifold
* Intake Manifold: SEM
* Cams: Cat Cams 3658
* Purpose: Daily Driver on beast mode




free screen capture


free pic


----------



## jasenhenry619 (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?5298113-STS808-jetta-GLI&highlight=Stinkbug

My mk4 build.
GTX3071
ID1000
Maestro
SEM
cast vband mani
Iecva2 cams
80mm tb
Turbosmart boost controls
Wavetrac o2m


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I haven't updated my build thread since I started the new project, but the motor is essentially the same at the moment. Link in sig.

* Chassis: 2002 GTI (now 2001 4-door Golf)
* Turbo: GTT K03 / GTTx K04
* Displacement: 1784cc
* Software: Gonzo Custom 830cc FlexFuel
* Injectors: 830cc
* Exhaust Manifold: cast chinafolds
* Intake Manifold: stock, SEM/80mm, 034/75mm
* Cams: stock
* Purpose: autocross + HPDEs


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5793686-Guess-it-s-time-to-show-this-build-some...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5611394-Philip-J-Fry-s-Planet-Express-Ship

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5211576-Audi-tt-bt-build-almost-done-I-guess


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7075554-Rodgertherabit-s-A4-PPT-GTX-Build


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*How about I elect..... me?!?*

I haven't made any build threads yet, been too busy scrambling to put it together....

* Chassis: 1999.5 A4 Quattro manual sedan
* Turbo: Garrett GTX2867R
* Displacement: 1784cc
* Software: Eurodyne -starting with big turbo 830cc file, going from there....
* Injectors: 830cc/80lb Siemens-Deka 110324 
* Exhaust Manifold: ATP Log with V-band connections
* Intake Manifold: Integrated Engineering large port, 70mm throttle body.
* Cams: Integrated Engineering IECVA3 intake cam, stock exhaust
* Purpose: Daily beater

































































...okay, I'll promise to put up a nice build thread if I can get some info on tuning the AEB with meastro!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.dubsinthebuff.com/threads/project-tt-s366-e85-500-whp.28876/#post-313787


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I just checked out the little build thread, those numbers are extremely inaccurate as they were made on a chassis dyno. Chassis dyno's typically make considerable more power on an identical platform than a rolling dyno. Plus as I have ample experience dealing with this motor and knowing about how much boost it takes to make different levels of power it's completely beyond reach to get over 600 at that boost level and that size turbo. I'm not responding by saying this to be a douch, but to point out the facts.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> I just checked out the little build thread, those numbers are extremely inaccurate as they were made on a chassis dyno. Chassis dyno's typically make considerable more power on an identical platform than a rolling dyno. Plus as I have ample experience dealing with this motor and knowing about how much boost it takes to make different levels of power it's completely beyond reach to get over 600 at that boost level and that size turbo. I'm not responding by saying this to be a douch, but to point out the facts.


"facts"


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Your claims are based on bloated data, in science we call this sampling bias. Believe whatever you like, but the point of a dyno is to give us a reasonable benchmark of our build and a chassis dyno is best for bloating egos.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> Your claims are based on bloated data, in science we call this sampling bias. Believe whatever you like, but the point of a dyno is to give us a reasonable benchmark of our build and a chassis dyno is best for bloating egos.


You have no idea the details on this engine, or really any part of the setup other than the one picture and the turbo. :laugh: To make a cut and dry statement with so little information tells me all about your _ample _experience.


----------



## Godfather #90 (Sep 26, 2010)

I would venture to say that he in fact doesn't even know what turbocharger it is equipped with. Its not an off the shelf unit, albeit nothing too special.

Its posts like that that keep all the knowledgeable people from wasting their time sharing knowledge on internet forums such as this one.

If you had a question just ask. Don't try to discount real data with your misinformed opinions. I can assure you that your "Ample experience" is null. You clearly have extremely limited experience in engine development. Your opinions on hub mounted chassis dynamometers are laughable at best.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Godfather #90 said:


> Its posts like that that keep all the knowledgeable people from wasting their time sharing knowledge on internet forums such as this one.


Why I left this forum. 



Godfather #90 said:


> If you had a question just ask. Don't try to discount real data with your misinformed opinions. I can assure you that your "Ample experience" is null. You clearly have extremely limited experience in engine development. Your opinions on hub mounted chassis dynamometers are laughable at best.


This is so well written. I'd venture a guess that you have much more experience in this field than that of the jewbronie above.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

The components used are irrelevant since the measuring device is inaccurate and the industry opinion of them is that they over-measure. Almost like if an obese person stepped on a scale and it showed 200 lbs they will feel great about themselves despite the inaccuracy. This is why no race teams use them for establishing power figures. They are only useful for establishing figures against your own baseline, not as a comparison for cars measured on a hub dyno. On a dynojet you're having to spin a heavy roller, I think the rollers on ours weigh like 4-5000lbs combined. On that, you don't have the rollers to spin or the wheels adding unsprung weight. You do apply an eddy current that adds resistance, but it isn't the quite same. Your S366 turbo is very similar to a 6266 as far as flow and they do not have the capability to produce 617hp to 4 wheels at only 28 PSI even if you have a fully built stroker motor. You can believe whatever you like, but as I said I've been around the 20v turbo's for nearly a decade and your figures just don't add up.

http://ls1tech.com/forums/dynamomet...ynomite-dyno-comparison-2011-cts-v-coupe.html
This is only one of the many articles I found where people compared the figures to show that results were considerably higher with the same car. It must be a conspiracy...


----------



## Godfather #90 (Sep 26, 2010)

In the interest of my time I'll just spend a quick minuet correcting some of the misinformation you have been pedaling here.

Which "industry opinion" are you quoting here exactly? 

It is certainly not the automotive industry.
Because in the relevant automotive industry (something you seem to know very little about) once development has finished on what are typically motoring permanent magnet engine dynamometers, and the engine performance needs to be measured with the power train installed in a chassis they certainly DO NOT use rolling road dynamometers for any sort of performance measurement. 

Engineers spend a lot of time removing variables from tests that are hard to control, and especially ones that can easily cause catastrophic failure (Such as tires on rolling road dynamometers). The industry standard for this type of testing is in fact a motoring direct drive load cell manufactured by companies such as AVL. Rolling road dynamometers used for development are almost exclusively motoring, and used primarily for light load testing and calibration. Things like simulated road load, and almost never measuring wheel torque as an absolute number, as they are well aware of the shortcomings of such a measurement.

All of the relevant auto racing teams use AVL hub-type load cells to measure the powertrain performance. Teams like HPD TRD HMS ect. Just because you read a bunch of posts on the internet does not mean you know the "facts".

And quoting an inertial rolling road dynamometer as superior is again, quite laughable. How do you plan to do any sort of proper calibration with a ramp rate dependent on engine torque? You simply cannot properly.

This particular hub-type chassis dynamometer has inertial compensation and uses 4 synchronized eddy current load cells to measure axle torque. The system is capable of any ramp rate desired, including holding steady state and is rated up to 1500 horsepower per axle. It is far superior to and inertial/eddy current assisted inertial dynamometer that you are trying to promote here. We make repeatable back to back runs within a few horsepower on cars making over 600 allowing proper calibration to take place. 

Brandon over at Breakout is very knowledgeable and has a lot to offer to people who are genuinely interested. He like many other people with the applicable knowledge gets easily dissuaded by people who react like in this forum and he chooses to stay away and let the good customers come to him.

I don’t really spend too much time looking at these turbochargers anymore so I cannot speak for the 6266 that you quote, but I do know that the turbocharger installed on the car during that test had a 66mm inducer compressor, with a 74mm turbine exducer and 80mm turbine inducer which is not a standard option. This allows for a very good pressure ratio. When coupled with these camshafts (again not standard) the pressure ratio allows for quite a bit more aggressive centerline. 

If you see something you don’t understand, don’t try to discount it acting all high and mighty with your internet experience. Ask a few intelligent questions and you might learn a thing or two.

These rolling road load cells you speak of are great for a few things, such as the quick and dirty ability to load and unload cars without having to worry about bolt patterns and all that. The quality of the data is extremely poor, and subject to a lot of post processing that can easily be user altered. Quoting proper data as posted above in this thread as “bloated” because your OPINION based upon some posts in some random forum (which forgive me I have not read) is quite laughable as well. The fact that your only source of information is the internet speaks worlds about your “10 years of experience”.

Just because you've been a Yankee's fan for 10 years doesn't mean you can play ball. Obviously.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> The components used are irrelevant since the measuring device is inaccurate and the industry opinion of them is that they over-measure. Almost like if an obese person stepped on a scale and it showed 200 lbs they will feel great about themselves despite the inaccuracy. This is why no race teams use them for establishing power figures. They are only useful for establishing figures against your own baseline, not as a comparison for cars measured on a hub dyno. On a dynojet you're having to spin a heavy roller, I think the rollers on ours weigh like 4-5000lbs combined. On that, you don't have the rollers to spin or the wheels adding unsprung weight. You do apply an eddy current that adds resistance, but it isn't the quite same. Your S366 turbo is very similar to a 6266 as far as flow and they do not have the capability to produce 617hp to 4 wheels at only 28 PSI even if you have a fully built stroker motor. You can believe whatever you like, but as I said I've been around the 20v turbo's for nearly a decade and your figures just don't add up.
> 
> http://ls1tech.com/forums/dynamomet...ynomite-dyno-comparison-2011-cts-v-coupe.html
> This is only one of the many articles I found where people compared the figures to show that results were considerably higher with the same car. It must be a conspiracy...


Just one question, I can't comment on the technical dyno stuff, but how is a 6266 and his turbo similar?

6266
_Comp. 62mm inducer, 82mm ex
Turbine. 76/66
_

And now the S366 run on the TT in question
_Comp. 66/90
Turbine 80/76_




Godfather #90 said:


> In the interest of my time I'll just spend a quick minuet correcting some of the misinformation you have been pedaling here.
> 
> Which "industry opinion" are you quoting here exactly?
> 
> ...














But seriously, thanks for posting.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe a Florida dyno was used...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Brake Weight said:


> Maybe a Florida dyno was used...


Haha haven't heard that in years. 


The TT on breakouts dyno does have a unique turbine side, it's also been compared to other local traditional dynos and been within a percent or two. 

It's located in WNY for climate reference. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

years of experience ................. on facebook.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> years of experience ................. on facebook.


#LOL


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

**** got real in here! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

*1.8BT Build in Nor-Cal*

What's up VW Vortex?

Figured I'd share my BT build to all the locals around who are interested in seeing what type of power you're able to make if you slap a larger turbo on our motors. Always willing to answer any questions and see how my little 1.8L 4 cyl car does against others. Enjoy! 

Ever since I purchased my GTI in late 2008 and felt the little power the stock K03S makes, I've been wanting to slap a real turbo in my car and have a daily driver with more of a punch than the factory made. This vision has now it's become a vivid reality, and my sleeper of a daily driver :thumbup:

I want to thank Dustin for guidance, Al @ PPT for his amazing quality turbo kit, everyone at 034 for assembling and tuning the car, and the folks at German Transaxle of America in Bend, OR for building a bullet-proof transmission to hold the power I'm making.










** Chassis: MKIV GTI

* Turbo: GT3071R-71BB

* Displacement: 1848CC

* Software: 034 Motorsport Custom Software

* Injectors: Bosch EV14s 850cc

* Exhaust Manifold: PPT V-band

* Intake Manifold: 034 Motorsport Large Port Intake Manifold by Grams

* Cams: Stock OEM

* Purpose: Daily Driver*


*Engine (Fully Built)*


*JE Forged Piston Set, 82.5mm Bore, 86.4mm Stroke, 8.5:1 CR, Tuff Skirt + Thermal Barrier Crown Coatings

*IE 144x20 H-Beam Connecting Rods

*034 Billet Main Bearing cap set, Coated

*034 Rod Bearing set, Coated w/ Coated Thrust Washers

*Timing chain

*Timing chain tensioner

*ARP Head Stud Kit, Main stud kit

*Crankshaft Seal

*OEM Timing belt kit (tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller, water pump, tstat, belt, seals)

*Mishimoto High Output Aluminum Radiator

*Fluidampr Crank Pully

*Eurojet Racing Race FMIC w/ Custom PPT intercooler piping to route to a flipped (Driver’s side) intake manifold (piping stays mostly hidden)

*AEM DryFlow Cone Filter

*70mm Throttle Body (DBW by Grams Performance & Design)

*034 Motorsport 85mm Slot Style MAF

*034 Motorsport Catch Can

*034 Motorsport SAI Block off plate

*Forge 7 piece 1.8T Coolant Hose Kit

*Ported/Polished AWP Head

*Supertech Intake & Exhaust Valves (OE size)

*Supertech Valve Spring/Titanium Retainer Set

*OE Guides

*034 Motorsports Breather Hose Kit

*Metal Thermostat Housing

*VF Engineering Motor mounts + VF Dogbone Mount

*034 Motorsport Large Port Intake Manifold by Grams

*034 Motorsport Phenolic Spacer (Large Port)

*034 Motorsport custom software/tune done by Nate @ 034


*Turbo*


*Pag Parts Turbo (PPT) GT3071R-71BB [Arnold’s custom 71mm Billet wheel which has better flow characteristics than the GTX wheels]

*Turbosmart Ultra-Gate 38mm Wastegate (1 bar spring)

*PPT Downpipe w/ Wastegate Rerouted to the downpipe

*V-banded everything

*Custom 3” Turbo-back Exhaust to a Borla Muffler w/ Turndown tip

*PTP T3 Lava Turbo Blanket (best quality turbo blankets on the market)

*APR R1 Diverter Valve

*OEM N75 valve

_Future plans: W/M kit & PPT V3 73mm Billett wheel upgrade (adds 50 crank HP) & MadMax DV_


*Fueling*


*Deatschwerks DW65V High-Flow Fuel Pump

*Bosch EV14 850CC Injectors

*OEM Fuel rail

_Future Plans: 034 Motorsport Fuel Rail & Genesis II 1000cc “Double-Fogger” Injectors_


*Suspension/Drivetrain/Clutch/Transmission*


*Bilstien Sport Shocks/Struts

*Neuspeed Race Springs

**COMPLETELY REBUILT* 02M w/ new bearings, upgraded shift forks, reinforcement plate, 4th gear input shaft support, REM micropolished finished gears, syrchros, proper preloads, etc., from German Transaxle of America (GTA is located in Bend, OR - highly recommended for those who want to build their trans as much as their motor)

*Peloquin's 02M High Torque custom built LSD

*FX400 Segmented 8 Puck Feramic Clutch rated at ~510+ ft-lbs

*Drive Shaft Shop Stage 2.9 500HP 02M axles

*REM finished gears, input shafts, etc.

*BG Ultra-Guard Full Synthetic Gear Lubricant 75W-90

*Neuspeed Front Anti-Sway Bar – 25mm

*Neuspeed Rear Anti-Sway Bar – 28mm

*VF Engineering Sway Bar End-links

*Upgraded Control Arm Bushings (Poly)

_Future Plans: H&R Coilovers_ AND throwing this bad boy in there :laugh:




















*Brakes/Wheels/Tires*


*OEM R32 Front Calipers (Inspected, Rebuilt w/ new seals, Powder-coated Black, Re-inspected)

*OEM R32 Rear Calipers (Inspected, Rebuilt w/ new seals, Powder-coated Black, Re-inspected)

*Adam’s Rotors (all 4 corners, dimpled)

*Carbotech Pads (F-CT682 & R-CT340 1521 Street Compound)

*Custom S/S Brake-lines made by Royal Brass in San Jose, CA (good for over 4000 PSI)

*TSW Nurburgring Matte Gunmetal Rotary Forged 18x8 wheels

*Michelin Pilot Sport 4S (235/40/18) some rubbing :thumbdown:

Small Port v. Large Port:









Small Turbo Upgrade:









Bolt-ons Old Dyno: 










Bolt-ons Mustang Dyno:










Big Turbo Mustang Dyno (with slight air leak, first tune):


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

A MK1 NB. Pretty sure I have the highest HP 1.8t NB in the US. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7241086-Sleeper-build


* Turbo: PTE 5830

* Displacement: 1825CC

* Software: EURODYNE MEASTRO

* Injectors: GENISIS 630CC @4BAR 

* Exhaust Manifold: LOG

* Intake Manifold: 034

* Cams: Stock CATCAM 3658

* Purpose: DAILY DRIVER, ROLL RACING


----------



## SiverTTQuattro (Oct 15, 2007)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiverTTQuattro (Oct 15, 2007)

SiverTTQuattro said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Mahler .5 mm overbore pistons
I.E. Conn rods 
AEB head with super tech valves, valve springs and retainers 
GT3076 turbo
Calico coated rod bearings 
Mahle main bearings
Steel so flexible mass flywheel with ARP bolts 
ARP crank bolt

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

SiverTTQuattro said:


> Mahler .5 mm overbore pistons
> I.E. Conn rods
> AEB head with super tech valves, valve springs and retainers
> GT3076 turbo
> ...



What software are you using? Size injectors? Driving as a daily? Track car? looks good man! Excited to see what you make on what octane fuel! :thumbup:


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

In a world where these motors and cars are considered old and boring.. I'm glad there ares still some crazies out there who still love this stuff! 

Stay spooling my friends!


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Chassis: Audi A4 B5
Turbo: Comp 5152
Displacement: 2008cc
Software: MaxECU
Injectors: Injector Dynamics 1050
Exhaust Manifold: Custom Vband Tubular Manifold
Intake Manifold: IE
Cams: IE2 Version 2
Purpose: Daily Driver on beast mode


----------



## TurboSwappedMK4 (Aug 8, 2020)

Any chance someone knows a good place to get a keyless entry kit for my MK4 golf, and perhaps an understanding of the wiring aspect of it. 
Thanks


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> Chassis: Audi A4 B5
> Turbo: Comp 5152
> Displacement: 2008cc
> Software: MaxECU
> ...


Awesome build, however the actual gauges on the oil lines don't do it for me.. Better just put in a sensor and wire it to your ECU for failsafes, or wire them to a common input so you can display them on your screen. I'm pretty sure you're put them there to check during first start-up, but other then that, they are pointless there and only a source for leakage


----------

